# dar/ enseñar clases



## NewdestinyX

*Nota del Moderador:*
*Estos mensajes fueron separados de este **hilo** porque tratan de un tema diferente.*




Pitt said:


> Yo también pienso que el leísmo en una oración impersonal con SE (como el leísmo de cortesía) es un leísmo en todo el mundo hispánico:


 
Sí -- eso es lo que me daron en todas mis clases y lo que he observado en los escritos y en el habla. Pero una cosa que he aprendido debido a este hilo es que se sigue prefiriendo "se la" en vez de "se le" cuando los objetos son femeninos. Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Sí -- eso es lo que me _*dieron*/ _dijeron en todas mis clases y lo que he observado en los escritos y en el habla. Pero una cosa que he aprendido *debido*/ gracias a este hilo es que se sigue prefiriendo "se la" en vez de "se le" cuando _*los objetos*/_ el objeto directo son es femeninoas. Gracias por tu ayuda.


 

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Sí -- eso es lo que me daron dijeron en todas mis clases



I wanted to say "what they taught me in my clases -- To 'teach someone in a class' = darle una clase a alguien, (y no 'enseñar') That's why I chose 'me dieron en todas mis clases'.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> I wanted to say "what they taught me in my clases -- To 'teach someone something' = darle clases a alguien. (y no 'enseñar') That's why I chose 'me dieron en todas mis clases'.


 
What they *taught me* in my classes= Lo que me *enseñaron* en  las clases.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> What they *taught me* in my classes= Lo que me *enseñaron* en  las clases.
> 
> Ivy29


I used to use 'enseñar' that way - -and natives would correct me that 'enseñar' meant 'mostrar cómo hacer algo'. Un profesor "dar clases" y no 'enseñar clases'. ¿No estás de acuerdo?


----------



## Ivy29

> =NewdestinyX;3153685]I used to use 'enseñar' that way - -and natives would correct me that 'enseñar' meant 'mostrar cómo hacer algo'. Un profesor "dar clases" y no 'enseñar clases'. ¿No estás de acuerdo?


.

Dar clases a = enseñar (teach)
Use paint on the walls = Pintar.
talking using a lot of time= lentamente ( slowly).
If you have skills = habilidades.

Teach = enseñar.




> María Moliner:
> *enseñar *(del lat. vg. «insignäre», señalar)
> *1 *tr. Hacer que ÷alguien *aprenda cierta cosa: comunicar a alguien sabiduría, experiencia, habilidad para hacer algo, hábitos,>>>>>> quote


.



> , NewdestinyX.Sí -- eso es lo que me daron en todas mis clases y lo que he observado en los escritos y en el habla


.
Usually what you receive is teaching when a professor teaches you something.

Ivy29



NewdestinyX said:


> I used to use 'enseñar' that way - -and natives would correct me that 'enseñar' meant 'mostrar cómo hacer algo'. Un profesor "dar clases" y no 'enseñar en las clases'. ¿No estás de acuerdo?


 
Un profesor *enseña (teach)* a los estudiantes clases de Inglés.
Un estudiante *aprende ( Learn) *en las clases.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> .
> Usually what you receive is teaching when a professor teaches you something.



Claro -- pero el contexto fue 'dar clases'.

Un profesor 'da' clases y no enseña clases. Eso es la diferencia. Uno _enseña_ un concepto o una habilidad, pero uno _da_ una clase *en la que* se enseña algo. Opino que es un anglicismo decir 'enseñar una clase'.


----------



## miasita

Ivy29 said:


> .
> Un profesor *enseña (teach)* a los estudiantes clases de Inglés.
> Un estudiante *aprende ( Learn) *en las clases.
> 
> Ivy29



Enseñar clases??

No sería mejor decir:

1. Un profesor da clases de Inglés a los estudiantes.
2. Un profesor enseña inglés a los estudiantes.

1. Un estudiante toma clases de Inglés.
2. Un estudiante aprende inglés en las clases.


----------



## miasita

NewdestinyX said:


> I wanted to say "what they taught me in my clases -- To 'teach someone in a class' = darle una clase a alguien, (y no 'enseñar') That's why I chose 'me dieron en todas mis clases'.



...what they taught me in my clases = lo que me enseñaron en las clases


----------



## NewdestinyX

miasita said:


> ...what they taught me in my clases = lo que me enseñaron en las clases



Así que puesto que soy yo que se está enseñando -- debí  haber usado 'me enseñaron'. Se usa 'dar' solo cuando  se está dando la 'clase' sí misma. ¿verdad?


----------



## miasita

Sí. 
Un profesor da/imparte clases de algo a alguien.

Un profesor enseña algo a alguien.

(Of course, enseñar also means "mostrar", "indicar". Depends on the context.)

Btw, 





> yo que se está enseñando


 = yo la que está aprendiendo...


----------



## NewdestinyX

miasita said:


> Sí.
> Un profesor da/imparte clases de algo a alguien.
> 
> Un profesor enseña algo a alguien.



Muchísimas gracias a ti, Miasita y a Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Claro -- pero el contexto fue 'dar clases'.
> 
> Un profesor 'da' clases y no enseña clases. Eso es la diferencia. Uno _enseña_ un concepto o una habilidad, pero uno _da_ una clase *en la que* se enseña algo. Opino que es un anglicismo decir 'enseñar una clase'.


 
*El profesor enseña a los estudiantes (IO)  clases de Inglés (DO). It is perfect Spanish.*

Class is a common name. It is impossible to teach a class you need the atribute de Inglés/español/alemán
But clases de español 
clases de inglés 
clases de alemán, etc.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *El profesor les *enseña da* a los estudiantes (IO)  clases de Inglés (DO). It is perfect Spanish. *Maybe the sentence is 'Spanish' but the meaning is *not* 'teach a class'.
> 
> Class is a common name. It is impossible to teach a class you need the atribute de Inglés/español/alemán
> 
> Ivy29



No. A teacher 'gives a German/English class, etc' in the Spanish language. Enseñar clases  is incorrect Spanish (for 'teaching a class'). Dar clases  is correct Spanish. Your sentence uses 'enseñar' with the meaning 'mostrar' y no 'dar clases' which was the topic in question.

But my sentence was incorrect as written. It should have been 'me enseñaron' because the teachers were teaching 'me' the direct object. 'Clase' cannot be the direct object of 'enseñar' according to several natives here and Dr. Marcial Prado, Ultimate Review of Spanish Grammar.

Una persona 'enseña' "un concepto o algo así" o 'le enseña a alguien' -- pero una persona 'da' clases/una clase.


----------



## mjmuak

Ivy29 said:


> *El profesor enseña a los estudiantes (IO) clases de Inglés (DO). It is perfect Spanish.*
> 
> Class is a common name. It is impossible to teach a class you need the atribute de Inglés/español/alemán
> But clases de español
> clases de inglés
> clases de alemán, etc.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Maybe this how you say in Colombia, but in Spain that sentence means "the teacher shows the students the English clasrooms". We say "enseñar una materia" and "dar clases".

SAludos


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> No. A teacher 'gives a German/English class, etc' in the Spanish language. Enseñar clases  is incorrect Spanish (for 'teaching a class'). Dar clases  is correct Spanish. Your sentence uses 'enseñar' with the meaning 'mostrar' y no 'dar clases' which was the topic in question.
> 
> But my sentence was incorrect as written. It should have been 'me enseñaron' because the teachers were teaching 'me' the direct object. 'Clase' cannot be the direct object of 'enseñar' according to several natives here and Dr. Marcial Prado, Ultimate Review of Spanish Grammar.
> 
> Una persona 'enseña' "un concepto o algo así" o 'le enseña a alguien' -- pero una persona 'da' clases/una clase.


 
Quote:
María Moliner: 
*enseñar *(del lat. vg. «insignäre», señalar) 
*1 *tr. Hacer que ÷alguien *aprenda cierta cosa: comunicar a alguien sabiduría, experiencia, habilidad para hacer algo, hábitos,>>>>>> quote 
This is my concept of 'enseñar'  (Read María Moliner)
'Dar clases' it is *not* ENSEÑAR.
*You can give a class being a terrible teacher.*

*Ivy29

*


----------



## Ivy29

mjmuak said:


> Maybe this how you say in Colombia, but in Spain that sentence means "the teacher shows the students the English clasrooms". We say "enseñar una materia" and "dar clases".
> 
> SAludos


 



> enseñar.(Del lat. vulg. insignāre, señalar).1. *tr. Instruir, doctrinar, amaestrar con reglas o preceptos*.2. tr. Dar advertencia, ejemplo o escarmiento que sirva de experiencia y guía para obrar en lo sucesivo.3. tr. Indicar, dar señas de algo.4. tr. Mostrar o exponer algo, para que sea visto y apreciado.5. tr. Dejar aparecer, dejar ver algo involuntariamente.6. prnl. Acostumbrarse, habituarse a algo


.

The above is from RAE.
Teach and give are not the same.
you can give a class being a terrible teacher.

Ivy29


----------



## mjmuak

Hola a todos:



Ivy29 said:


> What they *taught me* in my classes= Lo que me *enseñaron* en las clases.
> 
> Ivy29


 

I agree here. "te enseñan algo en clase".



Ivy29 said:


> .
> Un profesor *enseña (teach)* a los estudiantes clases de Inglés.
> Un estudiante *aprende ( Learn) *en las clases.
> 
> Ivy29


 


Ivy29 said:


> *El profesor enseña a los estudiantes (IO) clases de Inglés (DO). It is perfect Spanish.*
> 
> Ivy29


 
As I said before, this sentence means in Spain that the teacher is showing the students the classrooms.

Un profesor enseña inglés en una universidad/colegio/escuela, etc.

Un profesor da clases de inglés.




NewdestinyX said:


> Claro -- pero el contexto fue 'dar clases'.
> 
> Un profesor 'da' clases y no enseña clases. Eso es la diferencia. Uno _enseña_ un concepto o una habilidad, pero uno _da_ una clase *en la que* se enseña algo.


 
This is what I think.



NewdestinyX said:


> No. A teacher 'gives a German/English class, etc' in the Spanish language. Enseñar clases  is incorrect Spanish (for 'teaching a class'). Dar clases  is correct Spanish. Your sentence uses 'enseñar' with the meaning 'mostrar' y no 'dar clases' which was the topic in question.
> 
> But my sentence was incorrect as written. It should have been 'me enseñaron' because the teachers were teaching 'me' the direct object. 'Clase' cannot be the direct object of 'enseñar' according to several natives here and Dr. Marcial Prado, Ultimate Review of Spanish Grammar.
> 
> Una persona 'enseña' "un concepto o algo así" o 'le enseña a alguien' -- pero una persona 'da' clases/una clase.


 
Again, I agree.



Ivy29 said:


> .
> 
> Teach and give are not the same.
> you can give a class being a terrible teacher.
> 
> Ivy29


 
??????????????????

Un profesor da clases, independientemente de que sea buen o mal profesor.

Un profesor enseña inglés, independientemente de que sus alumnos aprendan algo o no. Él puede enseñar inglés de la mejor manera que sepa, pero eso no significa que todos sus alumnos vayan a aprender algo.



enseñar.(Del lat. vulg. insignāre, señalar).1. *tr. Instruir, doctrinar, amaestrar con reglas o preceptos *
This definition doesn't help your point of you, I don't understand why you've put it in blue. We know what "enseñar" means, that's  why we are arguing.  According to it, your sentence doesn't make any sense:

*El profesor instruye/doctrina/amaestra con reglas o preceptos a los estudiantes (IO) clases de Inglés (DO). *

 "Clases"  can't be the DO, as you can't *Instruir, doctrinar, amaestrar con reglas o preceptos *una clase, you can *Instruir, doctrinar, amaestrar con reglas o preceptos *a una persona.

And I repeat what I said in my first post: maybe in your country this sentence makes sense, in Spain it means "to show the students the classrooms".  To me, se enseña una materia a una persona  y se dan clases. 

I haven't dared and still don't dare to say that it is incorrect because, if it is common to say it this way in your country, then it must be correct there. I am just giving a Spanish from Spain point of view.

Anyway, I am going to ask this question in the spanish forum so we can have more opinions on the subject.

Saludos


----------



## Argónida

Ivy29 said:


> Quote:
> María Moliner:
> *enseñar *(del lat. vg. «insignäre», señalar)
> *1 *tr. Hacer que ÷alguien *aprenda cierta cosa: comunicar a alguien sabiduría, experiencia, habilidad para hacer algo, hábitos,>>>>>> quote
> This is my concept of 'enseñar' (Read María Moliner)
> 'Dar clases' it is *not* ENSEÑAR.
> *You can give a class being a terrible teacher.*
> 
> *Ivy29*


 
Efectivamente, y como las clases no son sabiduría, ni experiencias, ni habilidades para hacer algo, ni hábitos..., por eso las clases en sí mismas no son lo que se enseña, sino el proceso durante el cual se enseña. Eso sí, durante o en las clases puedes enseñar matemáticas, lengua, psicología, habilidades para dar clase, etc. "Clases" va con el verbo "dar" igual que das una conferencia, una charla, un mitin, pero no los enseñas.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Quote:
> María Moliner:
> *enseñar *(del lat. vg. «insignäre», señalar)
> *1 *tr. Hacer que ÷alguien *aprenda cierta cosa: comunicar a alguien sabiduría, experiencia, habilidad para hacer algo, hábitos,>>>>>> quote
> This is my concept of 'enseñar'  (Read María Moliner)
> 'Dar clases' it is *not* ENSEÑAR.
> *You can give a class being a terrible teacher.*
> 
> *Ivy29
> 
> *



Moliner's definition makes my point crystal clear. You can not 'enseñar' a class. You can only 'dar una clase' en español. And that's the point. What kind of teacher you are --not tiene nada que ver con nada. Es imposible 'enseñar una clase' a menos que se le esté mostrando a alguien el cuarto de la clase. Un profesor 'les* da* una clase' a los estudiantes sobre algo - pero él sí les *enseña* algo 'en' esa clase.

It seems you are trying to 'split hairs' in this definition to allow for the syntax 'enseñar una clase' -- but it doesn't work -- Moliner's definition proves that 'enseñar una clase' no es correcto.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Moliner's definition makes my point crystal clear. You can not 'enseñar' a class. You can only 'dar una clase' en español. And that's the point. What kind of teacher you are --not tiene nada que ver con nada. Es imposible 'enseñar una clase' a menos que se le esté mostrando a alguien el cuarto de la clase. Un profesor 'les* da* una clase' a los estudiantes sobre algo - pero él sí les *enseña* algo 'en' esa clase.
> 
> It seems you are trying to 'split hairs' in this definition to allow for the syntax 'enseñar una clase' -- but it doesn't work -- Moliner's definition proves that 'enseñar una clase' no es correcto.


 
My point was, is and will be that 'ENSEÑAR' is to teach someone something.

*the person who receives the benefit is the IO, and the thing taught is DO. *
*It is not splitting any hair, it is clear as it was and will be.*
*If I say* : *Yo enseño clases de inglés, the person is implied, would be illogical to teach something to 'THINGS'.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## space2006

I don't agree with you, Ivy29. Maybe in Colombia it sounds great, but at least here in Spain it would be considered wrong. I think Argónida explained very well why you can't "enseñar" a class.


Argónida said:


> Efectivamente, y como las clases no son sabiduría, ni experiencias, ni habilidades para hacer algo, ni hábitos..., por eso las clases en sí mismas no son lo que se enseña, sino el proceso durante el cual se enseña. Eso sí, durante o en las clases puedes enseñar matemáticas, lengua, psicología, habilidades para dar clase, etc. "Clases" va con el verbo "dar" igual que das una conferencia, una charla, un mitin, pero no los enseñas.


----------



## Ivy29

space2006 said:


> I don't agree with you, Ivy29. Maybe in Colombia it sounds great, but at least here in Spain it would be considered wrong. I think Argónida explained very well why you can't "enseñar" a class.


 
*Enseñar clases de inglés/ medicina/enseñar literatura/enseñar matemáticas. Todas son correctas. El hecho de que no te suene no quiere decir que sean incorrectas.*

*If you teach something to someone, if you drop the IO, if it is implied. It is correct Spanish.*
*Yo escribo a mis padres = it implies cartas.*
*Yo escribo cartas todos los días = it implies to someone.*

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *Enseñar clases de inglés/ medicina/enseñar literatura/enseñar matemáticas. Todas son correctas. El hecho de que no te suene no quiere decir que sean incorrectas.*
> 
> *If you teach something to someone, if you drop the IO, if it is implied. It is correct Spanish.*
> *Yo escribo a mis padres = it implies cartas.*
> *Yo escribo cartas todos los días = it implies to someone.*
> 
> Ivy29



No, no, no, No!. You are not dealing the main issue. "Cartas" is a semantically logical DO of "escribir". Claro. The main issue is that 'clase' can never be the direct object of "enseñar" and mean 'teach'. *Never! *Possibly in some version of Spanish you wish to create -- but not in the Spanish of the grammar books I read. It is entirely illogical to have 'clase' be the direct object of "enseñar" with the semantic Moliner defines clearly as 'instruirle a una persona', etc. 

I agree with you that it doesn't matter how it sounds to the native ear -- this is a matter of grammar and logic. And I also agree that you can imply the indirect object. De acuerdo, compadre. But you are attempting to circumnavigate the central issue  which I can't let you do. You must look it squarely in the face and you have to concede that there is no such thing as 'instruirle a alguien una clase'. "Qué horrible". Illogical -- totally. 

Uno sí puede enseñarles *a una clase* *de estudiantes* "algo". But the 'algo' can never be 'una clase'. It is 'grammatically possible' since 'any' noun can be the 'direct object' of any verb. But this entire thread has been focussed on the 'meaning' of "enseñar" -- trying to determine whether or not 'enseñar clases' is 'semantically logical. It is not and never will be. If you can show some source that proves that 'enseñar clases' is semantically logical, please produce that source. Moliner's definition proves our point not yours. So we don't need a grammar book -- we need a source that would show how things are used. So you have such a source? Because, with respect, what you are sharing is simply not accurate and could be very confusing to a student who wishes to understand how to use "enseñar" logically and semantically correct. We don't need the 'obscure' -- we need the everyday usage. If you can't support your argument with a definition that allows for 'clase' to be the DO of 'enseñar' then please don't argue a point you can't prove, or worse, don't argue for something that you personally would never say. Somehow I doubt you would ever say 'enseñar una clase'. Do you?

I appreciate your input - but now you are just confusing and evading the central issue. Please tell me - is 'clase' a semantically logical DO of 'enseñar' when 'enseñar' means 'instruir'?


----------



## mjmuak

Ivy29 said:


> My point was, is and will be that 'ENSEÑAR' is to teach someone something.
> 
> *the person who receives the benefit is the IO, and the* *thing taught* *is DO.*


 
Exactly Ivy, the thing "enseñada" must be something that you can "aprender" and you cannot "aprender clases de inglés" you can "aprender inglés en clases". Enseñas inglés (CD) a los alumnos (CI). Your explanation corroborates what we are saying.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=568672&goto=newpost

This is the thread in the Spanish forum where we are discussing this subject. We all agree that you can't "enseñar clases". We haven't had any comments from people from Colombia, though, so Ivy might still get some support. If another person agrees with him, then we'll have to accept it is a "Colombian" use. Otherwise, it is incorrect.

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

mjmuak said:


> Exactly Ivy, the thing "enseñada" must be something that you can "aprender" and you cannot "aprender clases de inglés" you can "aprender inglés en clases". Enseñas inglés (CD) a los alumnos (CI). Your explanation corroborates what we are saying.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=568672&goto=newpost
> 
> This is the thread in the Spanish forum where we are discussing this subject. We all agree that you can't "enseñar clases". We haven't had any comments from people from Colombia, though, so Ivy might still get some support. If another person agrees with him, then we'll have to accept it is a "Colombian" use. Otherwise, it is incorrect.
> 
> Saludos



Thanks for the update from the other thread. I like your explanation that "una clase" can't be learned or taught in Spanish. That makes so much sense. Of course in English a class can be taught -- but that's a flexibility of the English language.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> No, no, no, No!. You are not dealing the main issue. "Cartas" is a semantically logical DO of "escribir". Claro. The main issue is that 'clase' can never be the direct object of "enseñar" and mean 'teach'. *Never! *Possibly in some version of Spanish you wish to create -- but not in the Spanish of the grammar books I read. It is entirely illogical to have 'clase' be the direct object of "enseñar" with the semantic Moliner defines clearly as 'instruirle a una persona', etc.
> 
> *Clase de inglés*
> *Clase de alemán*
> *clase de geografía*
> *when you understand this basic construction you will learn.*
> 
> I agree with you that it doesn't matter how it sounds to the native ear -- this is a matter of grammar and logic. And I also agree that you can imply the indirect object. De acuerdo, compadre. But you are attempting to circumnavigate the central issue which I can't let you do. You must look it squarely in the face and you have to concede that there is no such thing as 'instruirle a alguien una clase'. "Qué horrible". Illogical -- totally.
> 
> *To understand Spanish properly demands a lot of knowledge.*
> 
> -- trying to determine whether or not 'enseñar clases' is 'semantically logical. It is not and never will be. If you can show some source that proves that 'enseñar clases' is semantically logical, please produce that source. Moliner's definition proves our point not yours. So we don't need a grammar book -- we need a source that would show how things are used. So you have such a source? Because, with respect, what you are sharing is simply not accurate and could be very confusing to a student who wishes to understand how to use "enseñar" logically and semantically correct. We don't need the 'obscure' --
> 
> *Yo enseño clases de anatomía ( the problem is you are stuck with the meaning of 'show' not to TEACH.*


 
*Yo enseño clases de Anatomía a los estudiantes de medicina.*

YO= I subject pronoun
clases de anatomía = direct object (the subject taught).
a los estudiantes de medicina ( INDIRECT OBJECT)

*I know quite well what is 'to SHOW' and what is 'TO TEACH' with 'enseñar'*

*Read a lot to understand this simple usage of 'enseñar as teaching.*

*Ivy29*



NewdestinyX said:


> Thanks for the update from the other thread. I like your explanation that "una clase" can't be learned or taught in Spanish. That makes so much sense. Of course in English a class can be taught -- but that's a flexibility of the English language.


 
*Yo enseño clases* *de piano.*
*Yo enseño clases de violín*
*Yo enseño clases de Judo.*
*Yo enseño clases de baile*
*Enseñar= to teach.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## mjmuak

Ivy, I am  sorry to tell you that you are wrong. Now I know it's not some Colombian use of this verb, it is just that you are wrong. I've shown the  sentence "*Yo enseño clases de inglés"* to a a couple of Colombian people with a good knowledge of grammar and they say it is not correct and that it is not how you say it in your country. Besides, no one in the Spanish forum has said it is correct.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showt...2&goto=newpost

We can't keep arguing, so I think we are done here. *WE All* agree that *you* *can't "enseñar clases de inglés".*If you don't want to accept it, allá tú.

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *Yo *enseño* clases de Anatomía a los estudiantes de medicina. Incorrect Spanish. *(si 'enseñar allí quiere decir 'instruirle algo') (see Marcial Prado, Ultimate Spanish Review and Practice, page 183)


 *Yo les doy clases de anatomía a los estudiantes de medicina.  Correct Spanish*



> I know quite well what is 'to SHOW' and what is 'TO TEACH' with 'enseñar'


 In this case, it is clear you are confused. And you have no sources to back up your 'belief' about this syntax. So I must disregard your input on this topic. It is plainly incorrect.



> *Read a lot to understand this simple usage of 'enseñar as teaching.*


 My and all other native's understanding of this topic makes this issue crystal clear. I would encourage you to listen to how natives speak every day on this usage and to read some more so you can understand more fully why you can't ever say "enseñar clases" nor "enseñar clases 'de' algo". Both are impossible and I think you probably already know that and are offering us an obscurity that may be barely possible grammatically. But semantically - it is completely illogical. What you are attempting to do is to equate 'clases de _____' with 'un tema'. And since you can likely say: 'Enseñar un tema' you want us to believe that 'clases de' is the semantic equivalent of 'el sujeto de..' o 'este o ese tema de..'. But your attempt to 'stretch' the semantic doesn't work to native ears nor to those who write the grammars I have.

I have nothing further to add to this discussion. If you wish to continue saying 'enseñar clases de algo' -- then you are alone in your choice to do so amongst the speakers of your language from all over the world. That would be strange to keep doing.

Web Results *1* - *10* of about *105,000* for * "doy clases de"*. 
Web Results *1* - *10* of about *235* for * "enseño clases de"*.


----------



## aceituna

Ivy29, ¿has visto el hilo de mjmuak en el foro de sólo español?
¿No te parece raro que todos estemos de acuerdo en que "enseñar clases" es incorrecto?
¿No crees que podrías estar equivocado?
Todos nos equivocamos alguna vez, pero hay que saber rectificar...


----------



## Ivy29

aceituna said:


> Ivy29, ¿has visto el hilo de mjmuak en el foso de sólo español?
> ¿No te parece raro que todos estemos de acuerdo en que "enseñar clases" es incorrecto?
> ¿No crees que podrías estar equivocado?
> Todos nos equivocamos alguna vez, pero hay que saber rectificar...


 
Enseñar clases de inglés. Es correcto español.
Enseñar clases de anatomía.Es correcto español.
Enseñar clases de alemán. Es correcto español.
Ahora que al otro lado del charco no lo usen es respetable pero es correcto castellano.

Yo me equivoco muchas veces, pero en este caso estoy seguro.

Ivy29


----------



## Wil_the_terrible

"Doy clases" suena mejor.


----------



## heidita

Otra opinión de este lado del charco:

doy inglés
doy clases de inglés
doy clases

Todo correcto.

enseño inglés
enseño clases
enseño clases de inglés

Ya ves, Ivy, yo soy alemana, aunque también madrileña, y _nunca jamás en la vida_ (¡¡vamos, que digan que somos exagerados los madrileños!!) se dice: _enseño clases_.

Ivy, anda, bájate del burro. ¿A mí también me vas a decir que no domino tu idioma?


----------



## Ivy29

mjmuak said:


> Por enésima vez Ivy, echa un vistazo al siguiente hilo:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=3198663#post3198663
> 
> Han contestado gente de Espana, México, Argentina, Venezuela, EL Salvador, Chile y Colombia. ?En qué otro lado del charco se utiliza????? En el mundo de Ivy, quizá, en el resto del mundo hispánico, no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dudo que conozcas nuestra lengua muy bien, pero estoy segura de que NEwdestiny tiene también un gran conociemiento de ella,ya que lleva discutiendo contigo solo desde el principio y, encima, tiene razón. No se trata de un motivo gramatical, sino semántico, ya te lo ha explicado Newdesitny muy, pero que muy bien.
> 
> Un poquito de humildad no viene mal de vez en cuando.


 

*Bueno, ya que tú eres español/a **díme que razones gramaticales y semánticas te asisten para decir que es incorrecta ?? y así nos entendemos, pero no me hagas jueguecitos que están fuera del tema. Dime tus razones poderosas para decir que son INCORRECTAS, y yo te aclaro.* 
*Las enseñanzas son humildes, lo demás es 'paja' VALE.*

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Otra opinión de este lado del charco:
> 
> doy inglés
> doy clases de inglés
> doy clases
> 
> Todo correcto.
> 
> enseño inglés
> enseño clases
> enseño clases de inglés
> 
> Ya ves, Ivy, yo soy alemana, aunque también madrileña, y _nunca jamás en la vida_ (¡¡vamos, que digan que somos exagerados los madrileños!!) se dice: _enseño clases_.
> 
> Ivy, anda, bájate del burro. ¿A mí también me vas a decir que no domino tu idioma?


 
Yo ando de a pie. No necesito bajarme del 'burro'. Pero entonces díme cuales son tus razones gramaticales o semánticas para considerar el NO uso de enseñar en las oraciones :
Enseño clases de anatomía
Enseño clases de gramática.

*Chistoso= enseñar inglés pero no clases de inglés. raro, rarísimo.*

Es que el verbo enseñar = no es =to teach.

Ya que lo dominas dame tus razones gramaticales y semánticas???, vale.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *Chistoso= enseñar inglés pero no clases de inglés. raro, rarísimo.*


 ¿Raro? Vamos. Opino que es muy fácil entender la razón semántica por la que no funciona 'clases' como un complemento de 'enseñar/instruir'. "Inglés" es algo que se puede aprender; una "clase" no lo es. Nadie jamás *ha aprendido una clase*. De ahí que sea imposible una semática como "'enseña/instruye' una clase". Mira: La semántica ilógica es que: algo que no se puede aprender también *no* se puede enseñar/instruir. Fácil de explicar.



> Es que el verbo enseñar = no es =to teach.


 Creo que María Moliner discreparía contigo.


----------



## aceituna

NewdestinyX said:


> ¿Raro? Vamos. Opino que es muy fácil entender la razón semántica por la que no funciona 'clases' como un complemento de 'enseñar/instruir'. "Inglés" es algo que se puede aprender; una "clase" no lo es. Nadie jamás *ha aprendido una clase*. De ahí que sea imposible una semática como "'enseña/instruye' una clase". Mira: La semántica ilógica es que: algo que no se puede aprender también *no* se puede enseñar/instruir. Fácil de explicar.
> 
> Creo que María Moliner discreparía contigo.


 
Completamente de acuerdo con Grant.


----------



## heidita

Mirs razones semánticas?? 

simplemente lo que ya ha dicho todo el mundo: clase no es un "algo" que se pueda enseñar ni aprender (como bien indica Grant).

Ah, la novedad es que en este caso no consideres enseñar-to teach.

Yo diría siempre _I teach English_, la verdad. 



A ver: ¡dame tus razones gramaticales y semánticas para que o sea así! ¿Vale?

*



Chistoso= enseñar inglés pero no clases de inglés. raro, rarísimo.

Click to expand...

 
En efecto, no chistoso, pero así es. Lo malo es que tú también lo sabes.*


----------



## verismo21

“Enseñar clase(s) de...”  mi suposición de la razón semántica: 

Este tema se trata de la presencia de un tipo de anglicismo: el calco semántico del español de los Estados Unidos. Este fenómeno se llama aculturación y ocurre cuando dos lenguas están en contacto. Generalmente, la lengua minoritaria o prestataria (español) es receptiva a la mayoritaria o prestadora (inglés); por eso, el español se adapta sociocultural y sociolingüísticamente al nuevo contexto anglosajón. 

El calco semántico es un tipo de préstamo lingüístico interesante por no tomar la entidad fonética sino el significado de una palabra o frase extranjera.  En este caso se trata del idioma prestadora -el inglés-  traduciéndolo literalmente al español; por ejemplo, *enseñar clases de *(dar clases de – to teach classes), _dejar saber _(avisar, to let someone know), _tomar efecto _(tener efecto, surtir efecto-to take effect [drug]), _tomar ventaja de_ (aprovecharse de-to take advantage of), _ser familiar con _(estar al tanto de-to be familiar with), _correr para una oficina _(postular para un puesto político-to run for office), _cruzar el mensaje _(entenderse-to get the message across),  etc.

Esta variante española de los EE.UU. nos demuestra un dialecto bastante distinto al español estándar actual por la influencia constante del contacto de lenguas. Hay que enfocar en la manera de apreciar y observar la funcionalidad de cada variante sin prejuicio.


----------



## Ivy29

aceituna said:


> Completamente de acuerdo con Grant.


 
¿Quién no aprende de *una clase de piano* ?
¿ quién no aprende de *una clase de inglés*?
¿ quién no aprende de *una clase de alemán?*

No se debe *'MUTILAR'* y decir solo 'clase' esto es tergiversar la verdad.
Y si el Profesor enseña clases de inglés, los alumnos aprenden inglés.


> *clase*
> (Del lat. _classis_, clase, grupo, categoría.)
> sustantivo femenino
> *1* *SOCIOLOGÍA* Conjunto de personas que, por sus características o intereses comunes, constituyen una unidad homogénea dentro de una población:
> a pesar de su carácter combativo, siempre acabó rodeado de gente de su clase; en ciertos países, la clase médica es escasa.
> *2* Cada una de las categorías en que se pueden clasificar personas, animales o cosas según unas características comunes:
> se les considera ciudadanos de segunda clase; siempre viaja en primera clase; estos productos están elaborados con ingredientes de clase superior.
> *SINÓNIMO* condición tipo
> *3* *ENSEÑANZA* Conjunto de alumnos que reciben un mismo grado de enseñanza:
> la clase estaba entusiasmada con la preparación de la obra de teatro.
> *4* *ENSEÑANZA* Sala donde se enseña:
> a duras penas cabían treinta alumnos en la clase.
> *SINÓNIMO* aula
> *5* *ENSEÑANZA* Lección que da el profesor a los alumnos:
> la clase que ha impartido hoy ha sido muy interesante.
> *SINÓNIMO* sesión
> *6* *ENSEÑANZA* Cada una de las asignaturas que se imparten o enseñan en un curso  no participa en las clases de inglés.
> *7* Distinción, categoría:
> [tanto en el trato como en el vestir demuestra su clase.
> *SINÓNIMO* estilo calidad
> *8* *BIOLOGÍA* División de la taxonomía en que se clasifican los seres vivos:
> las aves conforman una clase porque todas ellas tienen como carácter distintivo el poseer plumas.
> *9* *LINGÜÍSTICA* Conjunto de unidades lingüísticas que poseen una o varias propiedades comunes y que se pueden sustituir unas a otras en un contexto dado.


 
Ivy29


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> ¿Quién no aprende de *una clase de piano* ?


 
Su búsqueda - *"aprende una clase de piano"* - no produjo ningún documento.

Su búsqueda - *"aprender una clase de piano"* - no produjo ningún documento.





> ¿ quién no aprende de *una clase de inglés*?


 
Su búsqueda - *"aprender una clase de inglés"* - no produjo ningún documento.




> ¿ quién no aprende de *una clase de alemán?*


Su búsqueda - *"aprender una clase de alemán"* - no produjo ningún documento.

Al parecer nadie, Ivy.




> Y si el Profesor enseña clases de inglés, los alumnos aprenden inglés.


 
Aquí te has pillado tú mismo: ¿Por qué no escribiste: los alumnos aprenden clase de inglés?


----------



## Germanio

Hola a todos:
Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Verismo21, se trata de un calco, esas malas traducciones que se van quedando y deformando el idioma. Debo decir que este debate se tornó un tanto rudo, un poco feo. Creo que el foro no es para librar guerras de egos, sino para ayudarnos.
Saludos


----------



## belén

El tema del hilo ha quedado suficientemente claro, se borrará cualquier nuevo mensaje que no aporte algún aspecto no discutido de la cuestión, sin desviarse del tema, argumentando debidamente su postura, para lo cual no vale publicar una cita a un diccionario sin mayor explicación, por ejemplo.

Por favor, si alguien incumple el contenido de este aviso, reporténlo mediante el triángulo rojo que aparece en el margen superior derecho del mensaje. Les rogamos no hagan comentarios sobre la acción de los moderadores

Gracias,
Belén


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> ¿Quién no aprende de *una clase de piano* ?
> ¿ quién no aprende de *una clase de inglés*?
> ¿ quién no aprende de *una clase de alemán?*



You cannot change the syntax to make your point. One can 'aprender "de" una clase. Pero uno no puede 'enseñar ni aprender' *una clase* ni *una clase de* nada. Eso es clarísimo. ¿Tienes una fiuente que conicide contigo? No hay ejemplos de escritos. Puedes mostrarnos cualquier escritos en las cuales contiene tales oraciones con 'enseñar clases'. ¿¿Artículos, literatura??

Gracias de antemano,
Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> You cannot change the syntax to make your point. One can 'aprender "de" una clase. Pero uno no puede 'enseñar ni aprender' *una clase* ni *una clase de* nada. Eso es clarísimo. ¿Tienes una fiuente que conicide contigo? No hay ejemplos de escritos. Puedes mostrarnos cualquier escritos en las cuales contiene tales oraciones con 'enseñar clases'. ¿¿Artículos, literatura??
> 
> Gracias de antemano,
> Grant


 


> =Acceder
> Google#lgpd{display:none}*La Web* Imágenes Grupos Noticias *Más »* Búsqueda avanzada
> Preferencias Buscar en la Web  Buscar sólo páginas en español
> *La Web *Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *717,000* de *'Enseñar clases de inglés'*. (*0.14* segundos)


 
Ivy29


----------



## belén

Ivy:

Google no es más que un buscador, Google no tiene la verdad universal.

Si en Google introduces :
enseñar clases de inglés 
te busca las palabras por separado, es decir te busca las palabras "enseñar", "clases" e "inglés" ("de" lo obvia por defecto)
Así que el hecho de que hayas encontrado 717000 entradas no significa absolutamente nada.

Ahora bien,  ya que te gusta este método para certificar tus teorías, si lo buscas entrecomillado "enseñar clases de inglés" te aparecen 56 entradas.


----------



## San

Para búsquedas literales hay que poner comillas: "Enseñar clases de ingés": 56 resultados, algunos no cuentan porque tienen algún punto y seguido. Mirando los primeros resultados se ve claramente que son de gente que conoce el español como segunda lengua, siendo el inglés la más probable primera lengua.

Saludos.


----------



## olcountrylawyer

belén said:


> El tema del hilo ha quedado suficientemente claro, se borrará cualquier nuevo mensaje que no aporte algún aspecto no discutido de la cuestión, sin desviarse del tema, argumentando debidamente su postura, para lo cual no vale publicar una cita a un diccionario sin mayor explicación, por ejemplo.
> 
> Por favor, si alguien incumple el contenido de este aviso, reporténlo [_sic_] mediante el triángulo rojo que aparece en el margen superior derecho del mensaje. Les rogamos no hagan comentarios sobre la acción de los moderadores
> 
> Gracias,
> Belén



He leído todos los comentarios y una cosa que no se ha mencionado aún  es que el verbo _dar, _cuando se emplea con el sustantivo _clases_, puede tener más de un significado:

Ella da clases en la facultad. = _She *teaches *at the university./__ She *takes classes *at the university. 

_Ya que esta ambigüedad puede llevar a confusión, prefiero utilizar _impartir clases _para traducir _teach classes_.

Saludos,

OCL


----------

